# I'm Hit!!!! ....just go on without me



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

poker struck a devastating blow today.
feast your eyes on the carnage!










I have deduced that one of them is a partagas serie D no. 3 (because I'm smart like that)
but the others don't really spell it out for you on the band so any information on what these smokes are would be appreciated greatly!
the RA and the little montecristo are really little. what vitola are they?
these things smell amazing and I can't wait to smoke them

thanks poker!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Very nice! Although I'm at a loss as to what vitola the one on the extreme right is. :hn


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh Jeff, if you haven't tried a Havana Sharpie, you simply haven't lived! :w


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

it's there for scale you knuckleheads!
so you can see how little that one is


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

check here but I think the Monty LE is a 2001 LE Robusto and the other joyita or #5... #5 more likely? You're the one with sticks... see how they measure up! If only it were in inches as well as centimetres!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

looks like a RASS, Edmundo and....


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Sweet! The left stogie is a Monte Robusto EL, the RA looks like a Small Club Corona, and the little monte a #5. Mmmmm. Congrats to you and great job Poker!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

monte Robusto LE 01
Ramon Allones small club corona
PSD3 Le 01
Monte #5
Sharpie Permanent Marker Black

Hope this helps. Nice Bomb!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

lol
you guys can't get over the sharpie

I can't wait to smoke these guys. especially the monte robusto
but I'll give em a couple days to get over their journey.
the fedex box was really hot when it got here today


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Super nice package...


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, the Sharpie and the cubans have at least ONE thing in common...

They will both get you a little high if you inhale enough of them!

In any event...

Nice little bomb there...and please don't try to smoke the Sharpie! Although if you do, I would beinterested to hear a review on it. : )


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm guessing you never use a sharpie for your scale ever again 
Nice hit!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

yea
I couldn't find a quarter (hence being in the poor broke student pass) so I figured everybody knew how big a sharpie was


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

They are all nice. Enjoy smoking those.


----------



## refill (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice hit and grats.
From what several old gorilla's have told me its best to properly age the sharpie but the others look ready for smoking.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Congrats Litehedded. Nice hit Poker.....Love the Partagas...MMMMMMM


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

you got some nice cigars.. man psd 3 wow and the sharpi black is it the LE heard those get you really buzzed :SM . and as always poker awsome cigars


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

ok that's it.
when I finally get some cash I'm putting sharpies in all my bombs to yo guys


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

LiteHedded said:


> ok that's it.
> when I finally get some cash I'm putting sharpies in all my bombs to yo guys


That could get expensive! Nice hit Poker.

Hey, LH those sharpie are pretty good but you gotta purge them alot!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, the Monte LE is from the 2000 LE release as the future releases all have the year on the band. Almost the same size as the 03 LE "C". You also have a Monte #5 and the others you know. Notice how I didn't say anything about the sharpie...oh shit...sorry.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

man, my parents are gonna be so pissed when they find out that they've bought me a couple of nice cigars.

hell i've got atleast 3 corona sized sharpies, a couple robustos, and cant forget the churchill sized ones.

Now i just gotta dig around for em. Can't wait to try em out! :fu


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

WOW, what a great variety of sticks, enjoy them!!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow great hit, those smokes look amazing!

Is that a salomon or a perfecto on the right? I see it also is the very rare double black capped version.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Enjoy! :w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice hit poker! LiteHedded has some goood smokin' in his near future...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Very nice play, Poker!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

You've got the *Dream Team* Amigo!
Enjoy them...

Very Nice Hit Poker!


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I like these so much I took another picture
no sharpie in this one tho sorry guys


----------

